# Meet the Kitties: Emerson and Evie!



## GoEagles (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi y'all, I figures that I would put names with faces.  These are my two kitties, brother and sister. The first two are Emerson. Second picture is my favorite, I call it his model shot. 


[PICTURES REMOVED - TOO LARGE]


And the two together...ta da!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh they're *so* cute! That "model" shot is a Glamour Photo, remember those?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Brother and sister, both orange and white, that's unusual. They are beautiful cats.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice pictures, but I'm afraid we've now missed out on Emerson due to the photo size? Is it possible to get more photos uploaded soon? 

Red cats are cuties for sure!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Very cute. I love their little creamsicle colors.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They are gorgeous. I had a cat with that coloring years ago.


----------



## GoEagles (Aug 18, 2016)

Pictures removed (again). Too large.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You have 2 gorgeous marmalades! What's Emerson's fave toy?


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

What pretty babies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoEagles (Aug 18, 2016)

Bluemilk: He loves the laser pointer and these furry little mice things we got on sale at Petsmart...lol. They both really enjoy the little mouse on a stick that makes a peeping noise when it hits the ground.

Maybe these photos won't be too large! 

Emerson sleeps like this on occasion.










Evie!










The siblings, peacefully laying down for a change


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh boo to those evil broken icons! I can't see GoEagle's pics at all.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They're so cute!! I can only see the first one of the two of them together though. Like TabbCatt, I'm getting the evil broken pic icon for the others.


----------

